# A chef wants to work in Canada/Toronto



## Ferhan

Hey everyone,

My name is Ferhan and I graduated from the University 6 months ago, while I was studying also I worked in many restaurants as part timed worker. Mostly I was line cook or demi chef as the title. Now I work as a baker/pastry chef. The patisserie I work with is a French family funded pastry shop, we make daily croissants, cakes, bread, and sweet snacks. However, I want to go to Canada. I have a solid 2 years of kitchen experience. I can give more details about my self, my experiences and etc. You can contact me via [email protected]


----------

